# DEBUG Error discovery!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just discovered that I can only post one reply to a thread with a reported debug error. After that I can't add another reply or edit a post.

I get the the following message reported:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


Trying to edit a post produces the following:



> Error in deleting post
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


The search facility reports a similar problem but strangely PMs seem to work. I sent Jae a text and a PM but have not heard anything yet.

John


----------

